# Can you have a fire door with a window?



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a firewall separating my kitchen from my garage. There is an door between the two. I would like to change it so it opens the other way. I would like to put a door with a window, is this possible?
I can't seem to find anything online that would fit inside a house, only commercial doors.
Is there even such a thing?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I think such a door would be code legal as long as the window was also fire rated. But as you have discovered, the biggest problem would be finding one for residential use. I don't know what (if anything) the code says about the direction a fire door opens.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It is possible to have a fire rated door with a window (lite). The lite has to be installed from the factory since it will be rated with the door. In other words, you can't take a rated door and cut your own lite into it, because that voids the rating. Fire door ratings are not directional, so it can swing either way and still be rated. Depending on the rating required, there may be a restriction on the square inches of glass that can make up the vision panel. Your local code officials should be able to tell you what rating is required (30 minute, 1 hour, 1-1/2 hour, etc.). Make sure you ask for the code that was in effect at the time of construction. Whether the requirement is different now from then, and whether by replacing the door, you need to meet the current code. Once you know what rating you have to work with, you can do a better search for a door.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I know fire doors are not directional from a fire standpoint. I was thinking about egress. It's why doors in commercial buildings are required to open outward.


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry, I meant just changing it from a left to a right open door. It opens inward and that will stay the same. I just need to find one with a window if possible. Thanks for the advice, I will call the town and find out the details.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You're welcome. From your username I assume you live in Maine? Beautiful state. I lived in Wiscassett for a couple of years while working at the Maine Yankee nuclear plant.


----------

